# ?????



## TKM goose slayin (Feb 18, 2011)

Ok, so a lot of people are talking about all these snows in South Dakota right now. I'm in the Rainwater basin area in Southeast Nebraska and is there many snows south of here?? A lot of the basin ponds and stuff don't have much water on them..do you think that birds will still come through here? I sure hope they do! :roll:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

After this week I would say there isn't many if any snows at all left in the Eastern Side of Sodak.


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

They will be here from late febuary till the middle of march, like every year. Hunting will be better with no sheetwater in the fields forcing the birds move from roost to feed rather than loafing in the fields all day.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

> do you think that birds will still come through here?


they have for the last million years(or however long snow geese have been migrating) so I don't know why they won't this year. You're way to worked up about where the birds are 3-4weeks before they get here. Relax,make sure all your equipment is ready and you're well rested. You'll know,by where you live and by reports on websites,when they are here. A few reports of a few birds north of here(I'm in Nebraska too) is nothing compared to what is south of here.

Alex


----------



## TKM goose slayin (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks for the info!...Just itchin at the bit to get back out there hunting snows again! :rollin:


----------



## JuvyPimp (Mar 1, 2005)

They have all pushed out of NE into SD already. Super early year so far. Have not seen a single bird in KS this year.


----------



## TKM goose slayin (Feb 18, 2011)

??Your saying they've already been in Nebraska already? Haven't seen a bird yet.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

> ??Your saying they've already been in Nebraska already? Haven't seen a bird yet.


 Calm yourself....it may be a statement made to stir the pot a bit. My advice to ya, one less energy drink a day til the birds actually show up. 

Alex


----------



## TKM goose slayin (Feb 18, 2011)

:rollin: Haha thanks!


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

couple huge flocks yesterday in MO between the MO river and Truman lake...FYI


----------

